# Noob's Cubes's progression thread | Going for sub-15 3x3 | Learning OLL (very slowly)



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 18, 2022)

This is my progression thread, mostly just for 3x3 because that is what I am trying to improve in now.

Averaging around 20 seconds these days, finishing up learning pll, getting more comfortable with F2L, that sort of thing.

A friend challenged me to be sub 15 before school starts (in like 2 weeks) and even though I don't think it's going to happen, I'm still going to try.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-18
avg of 100: 20.38

Time List:
1. (11.96) B U2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R' D2 B2 R' U2 D' F U' L F L U2 L'
2. 23.96 D2 B2 R2 F' R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 R' D2 F U' R' D2 B2 L2 U
3. 23.43 L2 D' U' R2 B2 R2 U L2 U B2 U F2 L U2 R U' L2 D' R F' U
4. 20.18 F2 L B2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 D' F2 R2 F' D L2 R' F' L2 F'
5. 18.00 F D2 R2 U2 R D2 L B2 D2 L' B2 U2 L' D F R' B D F U'
6. 22.79 F' U' R2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F' L2 R2 F' L' R D' L B2 U B'
7. 20.17 R2 B2 R2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' L2 D2 R2 L' B F' R' U2 F U' R' D
8. 21.03 L D2 B2 R F2 L2 R' D F' D2 U B U2 R D L D'
9. 23.20 R2 B D L F2 U D R' F' B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U' D' R2 D' F2
10. 20.41 U L2 D L2 F2 U R2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 B2 R' B2 U' B' U'
11. 20.87 R2 B2 L U2 L U2 B2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' U' B' D2 R2 F L' D' F2 U'
12. 20.82 B2 U2 F' D2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R' D2 B U' L' U' R U' B
13. 19.36 U L' U R2 B2 D R2 U F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U' L D U2 L2 F U2
14. 20.64 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 U L' B U F R2 U2 B' D' B' R
15. 17.93 U2 L' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 B' L' D B' D' R D U2 R'
16. 21.02 L B R' L2 D R2 D U' L2 U B' U2 R F' U' R' U
17. 20.87 L2 D2 L2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 U R D2 R2 D L B D2 U
18. (DNF(20.41)) R B2 F2 U2 R F2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 D L2 D L F' L' U' L' B2
19. 23.98 U2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L' B2 R U R B2 L2 F R2 U' F2 D'
20. 23.53 L2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 D L2 D' L' U F R B U2 L2 U L2 D'
21. 21.10 U R2 U2 L' D L' B' R F B2 R2 U2 D2 R F2 L U2 R2 U2 L
22. 21.46 D F2 R2 F2 L' D2 L B2 L' D2 B R2 D R' D2 L' B R2
23. 24.23 D2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 F2 R D L R B2 U2 F L' R2
24. 19.31 L D L2 D B2 F2 L2 U' L2 R2 B2 F L2 D L' R' U F' D2 B2 R
25. 18.17 F' D' R B2 U2 L F2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D' L R2 F U' F2 L' B
26. 21.24+ D2 B' R B2 L2 D' B' R F2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 D2 B2 D2 R D F'
27. (15.94) L D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B2 F' R2 U' B L' U R2 D B2 U
28. 22.41 L' D F2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R' F2 R' F U B R2 D
29. 19.91 U' B D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B L2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L' F2 D L' D2
30. 22.72 R' B2 R' D B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 B L R D2 L2 R' F2
31. 19.80 L2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F L' R' F R2 D L2 D2 L R
32. 23.73 L F U L B U' B2 U F2 R2 D2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B R2 L2 B U'
33. 19.42 L2 B R2 F2 R2 B D2 R2 B' L2 B U L' D' L2 B R2 U R B2
34. 20.43 R' B' U' B2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 D F2 D F' U' L' F' L2 B D2 B2
35. 18.37 R B2 U2 D' L2 D B L' F L2 D' L2 B2 D' R2 D' F2 D B2
36. 16.91 D B' U' L2 F2 U' R U F' B' D2 L U2 F2 L D2 L U2 L2 D2
37. 20.22 R F' L' F D' F R F L' U B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 B2 D2 R2
38. 17.86 D2 B' L2 F R' D R U' F R' U2 F2 R L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 L' B2
39. 16.61 B2 R D F2 U' L F' R' B L R2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2
40. 19.06 B D2 R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U2 R F L2 B2 U L' D' F' U
41. (DNF(20.14)) F2 R2 B2 D2 L R U2 L' B2 D F2 L' B2 R2 B' D' F' D2
42. (DNF(18.35)) B' D L2 R2 F' D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' L D B' F D' U' F2
43. 21.82 U D2 R2 B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 R' U2 L B2 D' B R2 D' B F L R
44. 19.04 R U2 F D' F2 D' F' R' U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U2
45. 22.54 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D B' R B' F' D B2 F U L R'
46. 18.01 F L2 U' L2 U' B2 F2 U L2 D2 U' L2 R' D L U R' F' D2 B' D2
47. 20.33+ U2 R' U' B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 R' B D2 B2 D L' R U
48. 18.71 D' B' L D2 B' U L' F U' R2 D2 B2 U B2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 F'
49. 24.02 L B R' B2 D' R' F' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 R' L2 B2 L' D R'
50. 17.33 D F' D' B2 D L2 R2 D' U2 F2 R2 D R D R D' B L R U2
51. (14.89) B2 D' R2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 F R' B' L' D' B D R U2 R'
52. 21.08 D2 B U D' F2 L' B L2 B2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' L2 B2 U2 D F
53. 22.15 F R2 B D2 U2 F R2 D2 B F D2 L2 R' F' U B U' R' F D' F
54. 23.79 U2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 L F R2 D U' F U L R D2
55. 19.27 D' U2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U F U F D L R F R B R2
56. 19.83 B2 L2 B L2 U2 L2 B' D2 U2 L' D' L2 U' F U2 B R D' F
57. 21.83 D2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B U2 F' L2 D2 B2 D' L F U B2 U2 B' U2 B' R'
58. 22.07 D F' D' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U F R' U2 R2 B2 L F' L'
59. (DNF(20.45)) B U' B D2 B' R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F' L F' R2 U R U2
60. 17.29 B R F' D2 B' L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' L' U L2 B' D R2
61. 19.88 F' L D2 R D R U' L2 F U2 D2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 R2 F U2 R
62. 19.38 B L2 D' F2 L' U D' B U2 B2 L2 F2 D2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 R'
63. 18.42 L D2 U2 L F2 L B2 F2 L' B2 F' L' R D R U2 B F L'
64. 21.19 R' B2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U F2 D2 L2 U R' D R B L U L2 F2
65. 18.42 L U B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D U L F R2 D F D2 B' U2
66. 19.47 R2 D2 B R2 B' R2 B D2 B2 F L B L U2 F L F2 D' B F
67. 19.52 U2 F' L2 D2 U B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 D R' F2 L2 B' D' B' L' R
68. 21.59 R D B' U' L2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 R2 U F2 R F L R2 B' R' D2
69. 19.84 F' U2 R2 F R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' U' F L B' D' B U' B' U
70. 21.59 U2 F' U' L' D2 B U2 F U L2 F2 D2 R' B2 L F2 D2 F2 U2 R2
71. 18.59 B U2 L2 U2 B' L2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' L R B D' U2 B2
72. 16.72 U2 B2 U2 B' R2 B2 F U2 F R2 B' L2 D R' U' R2 B U' L2 R B
73. 20.68 F R2 U R2 D R2 D2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 R U' F' U R U' F'
74. 19.69 F' U2 L2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 B' U2 L R2 B U2 R' D'
75. 20.97 L2 B' D' R' D2 L F' U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 B2 D F2 U2 D R2
76. 21.89 R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F' L2 F' U2 R' U' L2 D' R B F2 L2
77. 20.41 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 L D2 U2 B2 D' R D' L2 F D' B F' L2
78. (DNF(20.54)) F2 D' B2 D' L2 D B2 R2 D' R2 D' R D' L' B R2 F' R F'
79. 20.83 R' F B2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 B2 F2 D' F2 L F D' L R2 D' L B
80. (14.12) L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L U2 F' R F L B2 U' L'
81. 17.94 F2 D' B U D B L' F D' R2 U2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 L F2 R2
82. 17.71 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 U R2 D' L2 R' D L' D B' D2 R U' B R'
83. 20.75 R2 D2 R2 F2 R F2 L D2 B2 R' B2 F2 D' U' R' F' D2 L U' F' U
84. 17.08 B2 D2 R2 D F' U2 R L D R' D2 B2 R F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 R B2
85. 19.57 L2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 D' B2 U L2 U' R2 F' U2 L U' B' F L2 B2 U'
86. 20.70 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 R F' L2 R' B D F2 L2 U' L
87. 22.38 F2 U2 D' R B2 R F' B2 U R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 U2 F U2
88. 23.01 F2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 U B' R' F D2 L' D2 U R' D' B
89. 21.35 B' L2 F2 R2 F U2 B U2 F' L2 F U L2 R' D2 B' L B2 D B'
90. (16.07) D R D2 L2 U2 R2 B U' L' R2 F' U2 F R2 B L2 B2 L2 F' U2 B'
91. 21.31 D2 L2 U2 F D2 F' L2 B2 F2 U2 F2 L' U R U' F' L2 F2 D' R2
92. 19.78 L F' R' U B' R' F2 L' D' F2 R' L' D2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 R'
93. 20.24 U F' D2 R2 B' D2 B U2 F D2 F' R2 B2 R' D2 L B2 U R D' B'
94. 20.81 U B2 D' L2 D2 U L2 F2 U B2 F' L D B L U F2 U2 R U2
95. 18.02 L2 R2 U L2 U2 B2 U F2 D F R2 D U L U2 F2 D2 F2
96. 19.86 R2 F D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 R U B' U' B2 L2 F2
97. 22.88 D' U' L2 B2 U L2 D R2 D' B2 U L' F U2 R' F D R' D
98. 21.92 R F B2 U2 B2 L F' R2 D B2 D2 B R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2
99. 18.03+ B' U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 F D2 L' B2 L' F2 R U' B' L' D2
100. 17.45 B2 D2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 B' L2 R' D' L2 D2 B U2 F U2 F


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 19, 2022)

I am so excited because I just got my first ever sub 20 ao100.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 19, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-19
solves/total: 80/82

single
best: 16.15
worst: 25.25

mean of 3
current: 22.81 (σ = 1.59)
best: 18.04 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 5
current: 21.62 (σ = 0.87)
best: 18.57 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 12
current: 21.27 (σ = 1.67)
best: 19.36 (σ = 1.41)

Average: 20.44 (σ = 1.67)
Mean: 20.35


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 22, 2022)

Would have done more solves but my eyes started blurring so I decided it was time to stop 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-21
solves/total: 57/57

single
best: 15.59
worst: 26.68

mean of 3
current: 18.74 (σ = 1.77)
best: 17.36 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 5
current: 18.83 (σ = 0.64)
best: 17.55 (σ = 0.95)

avg of 12
current: 19.45 (σ = 1.33)
best: 18.50 (σ = 1.37)

Average: 19.33 (σ = 1.90)
Mean: 19.44

Overall quite happy with this practice session. Probably my best ever, in terms of average.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-22
solves/total: 65/69

single
best: 15.46
worst: 26.70

mean of 3
current: 21.60 (σ = 3.86)
best: 17.05 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 5
current: 19.64 (σ = 2.65)
best: 17.47 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 20.33 (σ = 2.52)
best: 19.03 (σ = 2.41)

Average: 20.24 (σ = 2.59)
Mean: 19.96


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips on learning algorithms more efficiently? I spent over half an hour learning Gb perm and then came back to my cube a bit later and completely forgot it.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 23, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Does anyone have any tips on learning algorithms more efficiently? I spent over half an hour learning Gb perm and then came back to my cube a bit later and completely forgot it.


Try breaking algs into triggers, and yes you will forget algs (mostly) so you can use a alg trainer like jperm.net


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

Ok ty


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-23
solves/total: 52/53

single
best: 14.85
worst: 24.43

mean of 3
current: 19.67 (σ = 1.63)
best: 17.56 (σ = 4.18)

avg of 5
current: 19.98 (σ = 0.86)
best: 17.68 (σ = 2.24)

avg of 12
current: 20.12 (σ = 1.47)
best: 18.94 (σ = 1.59)

Average: 19.82 (σ = 1.69)
Mean: 19.73


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 24, 2022)

Really great practice session. Btw does anyone know what σ means?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-24
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 14.72
worst: 25.80

mean of 3
current: 19.23 (σ = 1.72)
best: 16.32 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 5
current: 20.09 (σ = 0.55)
best: 16.93 (σ = 0.44)

avg of 12
current: 19.01 (σ = 1.61)
best: 17.96 (σ = 1.92)

avg of 100
current: 19.27 (σ = 1.79)
best: 19.27 (σ = 1.79)

Average: 19.27 (σ = 1.79)
Mean: 19.28


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 25, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-25
solves/total: 89/90

single
best: 13.75
worst: 25.45

mean of 3
current: 19.04 (σ = 0.23)
best: 16.52 (σ = 3.05)

avg of 5
current: 19.04 (σ = 0.23)
best: 17.56 (σ = 1.76)

avg of 12
current: 18.40 (σ = 1.51)
best: 17.94 (σ = 1.78)

Average: 19.36 (σ = 1.78)
Mean: 19.31


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 26, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-26
solves/total: 148/150

single
best: 13.852
worst: 26.778

mean of 3
current: 18.688 (σ = 3.68)
best: 15.036 (σ = 1.80)

avg of 5
current: 18.567 (σ = 1.58)
best: 16.074 (σ = 1.67)

avg of 12
current: 19.290 (σ = 1.67)
best: 18.077 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 100
current: 19.527 (σ = 1.90)
best: 19.442 (σ = 1.64)

Average: 19.566 (σ = 1.74)
Mean: 19.532

PB mo3.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 28, 2022)

I finally got my ao1000: 20.437. Some of those solves are from when I didn't know f2l lol.

Also I've decided to stop putting my full practice sessions up here because it takes up way too much space.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Aug 28, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Btw does anyone know what σ means?


Standard deviation, it's a useful measurement you can do on a set of data; the lower it is the more consistent you are


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 28, 2022)

ok ty

So what's considered a good standard deviation?


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 28, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> ok ty
> 
> So what's considered a good standard deviation?


Depends on your level. Fast cubers usually have a smaller standard deviation, while slower cubers tend to be more inconsistent, leading towards a bigger standard deviation. The smaller the deviation is, the more consistent you are. Inconsistency isn't necessarily a bad thing though


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

I guess? Idk.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I guess? Idk.


What I meant is I don't know whether inconsistency is a bad thing.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-29
solves/total: 82/83

single
best: 12.298
worst: 25.128

mean of 3
current: 20.062 (σ = 2.73)
best: 16.408 (σ = 3.59)

avg of 5
current: 20.587 (σ = 1.06)
best: 17.693 (σ = 0.79)

avg of 12
current: 19.453 (σ = 1.84)
best: 18.073 (σ = 1.91)

avg of 25
current: 19.121 (σ = 1.40)
best: 18.698 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 50
current: 19.315 (σ = 1.56)
best: 18.994 (σ = 1.57)

Average: 19.335 (σ = 1.64)
Mean: 19.288

Good Ao25 and Ao50


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 30, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-30
solves/total: 108/109

single
best: 14.887
worst: 25.203

mean of 3
current: 20.259 (σ = 2.38)
best: 17.082 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 5
current: 21.361 (σ = 0.79)
best: 17.384 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 12
current: 20.321 (σ = 1.66)
best: 18.007 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 25
current: 19.965 (σ = 1.76)
best: 18.432 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 50
current: 19.532 (σ = 1.66)
best: 18.702 (σ = 1.80)

avg of 100
current: 19.197 (σ = 1.81)
best: 19.003 (σ = 1.71)

Average: 19.212 (σ = 1.79)
Mean: 19.241


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-31
solves/total: 50/51

single
best: 14.179
worst: 24.177

mean of 3
current: 21.871 (σ = 0.87)
best: 16.365 (σ = 1.66)

avg of 5
current: 21.810 (σ = 0.82)
best: 17.577 (σ = 0.50)

avg of 12
current: 19.824 (σ = 1.91)
best: 17.930 (σ = 1.74)

avg of 25
current: 19.709 (σ = 2.12)
best: 19.061 (σ = 1.62)

avg of 50
current: 19.523 (σ = 1.94)
best: 19.379 (σ = 1.96)

Average: 19.444 (σ = 1.99)
Mean: 19.302

This one was great at the start but then I choked near the end.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

Thought I'd put this up here, just to show how much I've improved in the past few months.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

I ordered a clock from The Cubicle and I'm going to see if I want to get into it. It seems interesting, but I'm 99% sure that it's not going to replace 3x3 as my main event. Should be getting it in around a month.

In that same order, I got
-Gan lube bundle
-Speedstacks Gen4 bundle
-Moyu RS3 M 2020 (as a backup and a warmup for comps)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 1, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-01
solves/total: 75/75

single
best: 14.144
worst: 24.528

mean of 3
current: 20.735 (σ = 1.97)
best: 15.295 (σ = 1.00)

avg of 5
current: 18.616 (σ = 1.89)
best: 16.251 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 18.063 (σ = 1.88)
best: 17.416 (σ = 1.72)

avg of 25
current: 18.435 (σ = 1.87)
best: 18.243 (σ = 1.22)

avg of 50
current: 18.980 (σ = 1.76)
best: 18.830 (σ = 1.45)

Average: 18.973 (σ = 1.78)
Mean: 18.990

No DNFs which is good, and a pb ao12, with a sub 19 mean!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-02
solves/total: 51/52

single
best: 13.424
worst: 23.892

mean of 3
current: 19.953 (σ = 1.91)
best: 16.425 (σ = 2.65)

avg of 5
current: 19.761 (σ = 1.68)
best: 18.116 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 12
current: 19.608 (σ = 1.24)
best: 18.975 (σ = 1.24)

avg of 25
current: 19.469 (σ = 1.37)
best: 19.153 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 50
current: 19.547 (σ = 1.51)
best: 19.491 (σ = 1.47)

Average: 19.603 (σ = 1.54)
Mean: 19.480


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

I find when I was getting sub 25 to sub 18, F2L and cross were my number one priority. I still use 2 look oll but I do some bad cases with orienting the corners first then the edges.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 2, 2022)

K


----------



## Burrito (Sep 2, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Really great practice session. Btw does anyone know what σ means?
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-24
> solves/total: 100/100
> ...


Standard deviation — how much variation in your average


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 9, 2022)

I haven't put anything on here for a while because school started but I think I can safely say now that as long as I keep practising, I will never get another 30+ solve. I got some really lucky solves at school, but obviously since they were hand scrambles they don't really count. I decided that I will learn the rest of the PLLs once I have a sub-19 ao1000.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 11, 2022)

An idiot with sharp elbows injured my right hand so by the time I can practice again I'll probably be averaging 21-22 seconds.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 11, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> An idiot with sharp elbows injured my right hand so by the time I can practice again I'll probably be averaging 21-22 seconds.


Practice OH solving then lol


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 11, 2022)

I can't do OH with my left hand.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

Good news! My hand healed faster than expected, and now I can speedsolve again!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

My 11 m pro's corner cutting got a lot worse and the turning is not as smooth anymore. Does anyone know what happened? Maybe the lube wore off?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

I solved my friend's sq1 today (with instructions obv) and actually enjoyed it. Considering buying one.


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I solved my friend's sq1 today (with instructions obv) and actually enjoyed it. Considering buying one.


Buy the mgc if you buy a squan. the others arent much cheaper but much more bad


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

Yeah ik my friend's is an mgc. What I don't get though is how people do the algs fast.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Yeah ik my friend's is an mgc. What I don't get though is how people do the algs fast.


Practice like I do during math class. And english. And science. And every subject other than Phys. Ed, for that matter.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

Ur saying just practise sq1 and nothing else?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Ur saying just practise sq1 and nothing else?


for only a few days, not too long.


----------



## Lio2010 (Sep 13, 2022)

Praktice starting normal turns during slice turns


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> for only a few days, not too long.


But then I'll get bad at 3x3.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> But then I'll get bad at 3x3.


that's why i said, not too long. 

you don't have to only do squan, just mainly focus on it. spend 75% of your time on squan.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

Darn it, I don't even have one yet and you're acting like it's my main event. I don't even know how to solve it!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Darn it, I don't even have one yet and you're acting like it's my main event. I don't even know how to solve it!


I got sub-30 in a week of 30-mins a day practice.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

From not knowing how to solve it to sub30 in a week?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> From not knowing how to solve it to sub30 in a week?


Yes.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yes.


Didn't you just hit sub-30 like a week ago. 
If so, then it took you around 6 months to hit sub-30. (You competed in sq-1 in april.)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

Oof


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Didn't you just hit sub-30 like a week ago.
> If so, then it took you around 6 months to hit sub-30. (You competed in sq-1 in april.)


forgetting sq-1 be like


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 28, 2022)

Ok so I'm finally back after like 2 weeks of being off of the forums and here's the update:

No new PBs
No comps
No new main event
No new squan knowledge
AO1000 reduced by 0.34 seconds, Hooray!!!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 28, 2022)

Oh yeah PB average
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
avg of 5: 15.779

Time List:
1. (13.981) F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 U B U' B' U2 B L' B'
2. (17.408) D2 F L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' B L R2 D2 L F
3. 15.169 L2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 F R2 D2 L' D' R2 F U R' D U2 B'
4. 17.037 B U' R U2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L D' L D' B D' F2 R'
5. 15.132 U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D F R D' F2 D F L' D'

45 seconds later:

Oh yeah pb average (by 0.002 no joke):
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
avg of 12: 17.414

Time List:
1. 16.620 F2 R' U F2 R' D B2 R B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 F R2 F' L2 F U2 B
2. 18.980 B' D' B U B U' F' D' F2 B2 R L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R U
3. 19.507 R D' L2 B R2 U' B2 R' F2 B2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U
4. 15.590 D' R U' B' R B2 R' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 L' D2 R2 D2 F2 L'
5. (DNF(16.725)) D2 F' U2 B2 D2 U2 B' L2 F2 D L R2 F2 D L D L2 R'
6. 20.387 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 D F' D F U B2 D F' U2 R' U
7. (13.981) F2 D2 R2 U F2 U2 L2 D F2 U B U' B' U2 B L' B'
8. 17.408 D2 F L' D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D B2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' B L R2 D2 L F
9. 15.169 L2 U2 F L2 D2 F D2 F R2 D2 L' D' R2 F U R' D U2 B'
10. 17.037 B U' R U2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 L D' L D' B D' F2 R'
11. 15.132 U2 F2 D2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' D F R D' F2 D F L' D'
12. 18.313 B2 R' D2 R D2 R' D2 U2 B2 L' U2 R' F' D' R2 B' L2 D' R' U2 B2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 29, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Oh yeah PB average
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-28
> avg of 5: 15.779
> 
> ...


Nice PB, congrats yo!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 29, 2022)

TY

Edit: Darn it the caps look weird I was distracted when typing the message


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Sep 30, 2022)

I started printing cstimer scrambles and bringing them with me to school (no devices allowed).


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 2, 2022)

I got a 3x3 pb single this morning!
Scramble: R F' U2 D F L' F' U R' B2 D' B2 L2 U' L2 U F2 U B2 U2 F2
Time: 11.670


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 4, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> A friend challenged me to be sub 15 before school starts (in like 2 weeks) and even though I don't think it's going to happen, I'm still going to try.


-Me two months ago

Now: I'm not even sub 19


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips for big cube 3x3 stage cross? 
If all of the responses say Yau, I am going to scream.


----------



## Imsoosm (Oct 9, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Does anyone have any tips for big cube 3x3 stage cross?
> If all of the responses say Yau, I am going to scream.


Hoya.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

...


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

Pb ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-09
avg of 5: 15.767

Time List:
1. 17.473 F' R' U B2 D' B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 B2 L U R2 F2 R' F' D 
2. 14.961 D2 R' U2 F' D2 B R2 B2 R2 F' L2 B D2 U R' D2 B2 F2 R B' 
3. (18.854) F2 U R' F' B' U' F' D2 L U2 F2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B' 
4. 14.866 B2 L2 U2 R U' D2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F' 
5. (14.249) L' U' L' F' R B2 R' U F D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 L'


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

another pb ao5:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-09
avg of 5: 15.390

Time List:
1. 14.866 B2 L2 U2 R U' D2 F' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 F2 L2 F' 
2. (14.249) L' U' L' F' R B2 R' U F D2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 R2 U2 D2 L' 
3. (17.803) R2 D U' R2 U' L2 F2 D2 R2 U' L' D B L2 F2 L' D L R' F 
4. 14.702 F B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D L2 U' R2 L D' R U' B' L D U F' 
5. 16.601 D B' U2 L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F' R B2 R' U B2 F2 L' B'


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 9, 2022)

Oh
I made a progression thread and since we have very similar names, they look very similar


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

Huh.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

What's your 3x3 pb?


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 9, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> What's your 3x3 pb?


Single is counting 16
Also the progression you’re showing is awesome, great job


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 9, 2022)

Ty. Personally, I don't think I've progressed that much but thanks for the compliment anyway.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Am I the only one who warms up by doing each PLL like fifty times? (except V Perm because V Perm sucks)


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Also I registered for my first comp!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Also I registered for my first comp!


Awesome, what events?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

3x3, 4x4, and pyraminx.

Edit: I actually don't know why I registered for 4x4 and pyraminx because I kinda suck at both of them. But the other event is skewb and my skewb pb is literally like 23 or something like that.





Oakville Fall B 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 12, 2022)

please do skewb, it's really easy to get good at


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

I would but I also don't like skewb. And I also don't have a decent one. My only one is a qiyi.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Am I the only one who warms up by doing each PLL like fifty times? (except V Perm because V Perm sucks)


I do that with T Perms and only T Perms. I need to do it more though because my PLLs besides T Perms and Jb are very slow


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

But do you agree that v perm sucks?


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 12, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> But do you agree that v perm sucks?


V Perm is the only PLL I don’t yet know


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 12, 2022)

Well V perm sucks. Don't learn it. It will forever ruin your experience of cubing.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Pb ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
avg of 5: 15.086

Time List:
1. (13.558) R B' R2 L' U2 B U' F' L' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 
2. (18.535) B D2 R L' U' R U' L2 B' L2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' R2 D' 
3. 16.932 L' B' L2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 U' L2 U' B2 U2 B' L' B' U2 F2 D R' 
4. 13.825 F L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D F D B2 F' D2 R F U2 
5. 14.500 D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U F2 L' R2 B' U F' R U'


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Pb Mo3
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
mean of 3: 14.252

Time List:
1. 13.825 F L2 D' L2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 D B2 D F D B2 F' D2 R F U2 
2. 14.500 D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 U F2 L' R2 B' U F' R U' 
3. 14.430 F' U B R2 U R D2 L U' F' L2 F' R2 U2 B L2 D2 B R2 F2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Oh and sub-19 ao1000.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Somewhat interesting
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
single: 5.000

Time List:
1. 5.000 R F2 R F' U2 F R U2 F'


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 13, 2022)

Huh
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-13
single: 4.000

Time List:
1. 4.000 U2 F2 R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 14, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Well V perm sucks. Don't learn it. It will forever ruin your experience of cubing.


Ok good to know
I will instead use a N perm and edge PLL for every V perm case
/j


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

That is what you should do.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

LET'S ****ING GO!!! PB SINGLE!!!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-14
single: 11.064

Time List:
1. 11.064 F' D B L' F R2 L2 F D2 R' F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2

45 FTM

4.07 tps

x y' // inspection
D R' U L2 // cross
R' U R // 1st pair
U2 R U' R' // 2nd pair
y' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
U y2 R' U2 R U R' U' R // 4th pair
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // antisune
U x' L2 D2 L U L' D2 L U' L // a perm
F // AUF


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 14, 2022)

And use that to make a pb mo3
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-14
mean of 3: 14.189

Time List:
1. 17.106 D2 U2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F' D2 F2 R B' L' U R' D L2 B' U L' 
2. 11.064 F' D B L' F R2 L2 F D2 R' F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 U2 D2 L' B2 
3. 14.398 D' L2 U' R2 D R2 U B2 D F2 R F U' L' D2 L2 B' U' R F'


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 14, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> LET'S ****ING GO!!! PB SINGLE!!!
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-14
> single: 11.064
> 
> ...





Noob's Cubes said:


> And use that to make a pb mo3
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-14
> mean of 3: 14.189
> 
> ...


great job!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 16, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> great job!


ty


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

PB!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-19
single: 10.764

Time List:
1. 10.764 L D2 F R2 F R B U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 D' L U2


----------



## AJT17 (Oct 19, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> PB!!!
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-19
> single: 10.764
> ...


Great job, that is only a little bit faster than my PB, hopefully I can get a 10 second PB soon.


----------



## gsingh (Oct 19, 2022)

Nooby-Cuber said:


> Ok good to know
> I will instead use a N perm and edge PLL for every V perm case
> /j


Pls don't do that


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

Pls do. It will be slower but it will be worth it.


----------



## LBr (Oct 19, 2022)

V perm isn’t that bad. There are so many bad plls to slag off one so aggressively. I recently improved my fingertricks by softening the regrip and dragging the simultaneous move it makes the alg smoother


----------



## gsingh (Oct 19, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Pls do. It will be slower but it will be worth it.


It will not be worth it in any way.
If you still don't want to learn v-perm, then do Yperm and then an edge case when you get one. Do not do an Nperm.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

True.


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Pls don't do that


I know, it was a joke. Gonna learn V and Nb perm later today hopefully


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 21, 2022)

Take a look at my competition results for one handed this week. Solves 1 and 3 I accidentally stopped the timer, solve 2 I stopped the timer before finishing because the solve was so bad and solve 5 I forgot it was OH and picked up the cube with two hands.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 23, 2022)

I did some additional setup on my rs3m and now it's my main.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 23, 2022)

PB ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-23
avg of 12: 16.008

Time List:
1. 15.787 L2 B' U2 F U2 R2 B D2 R2 F' U2 R' F' U' L' R2 D R2 B2 U' 
2. 17.879 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D B2 L2 D' L' B D F2 R' B2 D2 L' U 
3. 16.361 D' F L F2 L' R' U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' D F D2 B' R2 U' L 
4. 17.061 B' R D2 B2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 D F2 U' R2 F U' R D' B2 D U 
5. 16.635 U2 D R' L' U' L2 F2 D B U2 R' D2 F2 U2 L D2 R' L U2 
6. 12.350 B R L B L F2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R' U2 D2 R2 B2 R' D R2 
7. 17.663 D2 B D L2 F2 U' L2 F2 U B2 U B2 R2 D2 L U' F' R' D' L2 U 
8. 14.801 R2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' B2 R U2 L' U2 D B' F' U' F R2 U' F' 
9. (DNF(3.050)) D2 B U2 B' R2 F' U2 R2 B' L2 B U' L' F U' F2 D' B' L2 R2 
10. 13.807 D2 F2 D L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 U2 R2 B D2 R2 D2 U F2 R D' F' U' 
11. 17.734 L2 U L2 U2 R2 D R2 D B2 U' L2 B R' D' B2 L' R' B' L' F U' 
12. (12.039) R U L2 U2 F D R2 U2 F' L' U2 B2 R F2 R B2 D2 R F2 B2 U2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 27, 2022)

I got a PB on a hand scramble so I don't count it but the time was 9.791


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 30, 2022)

OH YEAH PB MO3 ABSOLUTELY SHATTERED IT!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
mean of 3: 13.083

Time List:
1. 12.801 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 L D' L D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L' 
2. 14.645 U2 R' D L D' L B R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' B 
3. 11.802 U2 D F B' L' D R2 F' B2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' U

Previous was 14.19, not even close.

On solve 3 I did a sub-2 second cross+1 because it was so easy.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 30, 2022)

Took me a while to notice that I also got a pb ao5 because I was so focused on the mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 5: 14.401

Time List:
1. (19.221) D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' U F U B' L' R2 F D 
2. 15.756 D2 L2 B D2 B U2 F R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D F2 U R B2 L2 
3. 12.801 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 L D' L D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L' 
4. 14.645 U2 R' D L D' L B R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' B 
5. (11.802) U2 D F B' L' D R2 F' B2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' U


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 30, 2022)

Spoke too soon:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 5: 14.217

Time List:
1. 12.801 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 L D' L D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L' 
2. 14.645 U2 R' D L D' L B R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' B 
3. (11.802) U2 D F B' L' D R2 F' B2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' U 
4. (17.908) L U B L2 U2 B L' D L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U R D2 
5. 15.206 U L B2 L2 D' F' U B' U' B2 R B2 R2 F2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 30, 2022)

And:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 12: 15.305

Time List:
1. 16.720 D' U2 B R2 D2 U2 B U2 F L2 R2 F U B R' B R2 B D' B 
2. 14.344 R U L U2 L2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R' F2 D2 R' U L2 B F' U L2 R 
3. 16.041 F' R U B2 F2 D2 U' B2 U B2 L2 U F' U B U R B' F2 L' 
4. 13.927 B2 D2 U2 R' D2 L F2 R2 D2 R F2 B' D R D2 F U' F U B2 
5. 15.704 D' R L' B L' F' U2 B L2 U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L2 U' R 
6. (19.221) D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D' L' U F U B' L' R2 F D 
7. 15.756 D2 L2 B D2 B U2 F R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D F2 U R B2 L2 
8. 12.801 R2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 L D' L D2 R' D2 R' U2 F2 L B2 L' 
9. 14.645 U2 R' D L D' L B R' U2 F2 L' D2 B2 U2 F2 L' U2 R' B 
10. (11.802) U2 D F B' L' D R2 F' B2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R B2 U2 R' U 
11. 17.908 L U B L2 U2 B L' D L2 B2 U F2 D2 B2 U L2 F2 U R D2 
12. 15.206 U L B2 L2 D' F' U B' U' B2 R B2 R2 F2 B2 R U2 R U2 F2


----------



## Nooby-Cuber (Oct 31, 2022)

Wow that’s a lot of PBs, great job!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Oct 31, 2022)

Ty


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm sick right now so I'm not going to be practicing much, but it probably won't make a huge difference to my times.

EDIT: I'm negative for COVID and am going to the doctor later for a strep test.

2ND EDIT: I'm also negative for strep. We think it's RSV.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 4, 2022)

Pretty sure I know what I'm doing for the next while:

1. Learn L4E (we'll see how that goes, looks hard)
2. Learn OLL (not hard, just boring)
3. Grind 4x4 and 5x5 (in a couple months maybe)
4. Get sub-15 on clock? (within the next year)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 4, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Pretty sure I know what I'm doing for the next while:
> 
> 1. Learn L4E (we'll see how that goes, looks hard)
> 2. Learn OLL (not hard, just boring)
> ...


Intuitive l4e, I presume? I just learned it recently, and it seems hard at first, but it's a lot easier now once it started to make sense. I also was slower at first, but now I average around the same as with lbl, which is 6-7 seconds. I recommend z3's tutorial.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 4, 2022)

Nah algorithmic.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 4, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Nah algorithmic.


Ah OK gotcha


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 6, 2022)

HELP ME MY TPS IS WAY DOWN I CAN'T EVEN SUB 1.2 J PERM!!!

Please tell me how I can get my fingers back.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 6, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Please tell me how I can get my fingers back.


sub 1.2 the j perm


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

I did it. And it didn't work.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I did it. And it didn't work.


hand warmers?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Na my hands aren't cold.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

hmmmmm


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

I think it's maybe because my main (GAN 11) broke and so now I have to use my friend's tornado V2 which is smaller than this text


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

lol

What version of the Gan 11?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

The pro. For some reason, it pops every solve and is slow and rough. And it can't corner cut past 40.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

oh. Are you going to get the Tornado V3?


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Hmmm. I don’t have the V2, so I don’t have any ideas for that.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Yeah I already ordered it. Now I realised that it's only .5 mm bigger than the v2.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

I was talking about ideas for the GAN.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

Oh. hmmm. Do you know why it pops? That might be helpful. Then you could get a replacement part.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

It says on the solving instructions that came with the cube that it gets damaged if you don't lube it and I didn't for like a month after getting it so it could be that. Also it was really humid then so that could be a combination of those 2 things.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 7, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Yeah I already ordered it. Now I realised that it's only .5 mm bigger than the v2.


V1 was 56mm. V2 was 54.5mm. V3 is 55.5mm.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

OK so 1 mm bigger.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 7, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> V1 was 56mm. V2 was 54.5mm. V3 is 55.5mm.


Nope I checked V2 is 55 mm according to the cubicle and V3 is 55.5 mm.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 13, 2022)

I have a cut on my left index finger and it hurts a lot when I'm solving so I decided to switch to OH until it heals.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 16, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Nah algorithmic.


Nah you should learn intuitive first, imo recog for algorithmic is kinda hard


----------



## Lio2010 (Nov 16, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Nah you should learn intuitive first, imo recog for algorithmic is kinda hard


jup


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 16, 2022)

First get your V's sub 2.5 (at worst) and then start learning algorithmic


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> First get your V's sub 2.5 (at worst) and then start learning algorithmic


I can do V-perm in 23 days by using a special algorithm at 1TPD, I could probably do it slower.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 16, 2022)

K thanks guys.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 17, 2022)

Finally a sub-10 single I got this in class

Crazy scramble:
20. L' B R2 D R2 F2 D F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 L' B F D' L B' F' R'

time was 9.158

Unfortunately I did not make the xxxcross which I realised was there when I reviewed the scramble

Also that turned into pb mo3 12.15


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 18, 2022)

Nope it's not. 








Scrams for nov 17


1. L B' L' U L2 F2 U' B' U R2 U2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 F2 U L2 D F 2. R' D2 L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R' D2 L D2 R2 U B' L U2 L' U2 L2 D2 3. R U B' D2 L' F U' D2 F' R2 F2 L2 D2 B' D2 F' L2 B2 R U' 4. R U2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 U' L' B R' U' R2 D U' B' 5. L' U' B2 L2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 D L2 F' U' F D' B R2...




docs.google.com


----------



## Imsoosm (Nov 18, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> gotta be fake lol


Just because you can't get a sub-10 single doesn't mean other people can't


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

No the scram was so ridiculously easy is what I meant


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 19, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> No the scram was so ridiculously easy is what I meant


So is my PB. And so many other people. Are you saying we all faked it? It seems so


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> So is my PB. And so many other people. Are you saying we all faked it? It seems so


No, I’m not. I think my message was a little unclear about what I meant. I didn’t mean to make it seem like I was doubting if the scramble was real or not. Sorry about that.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 19, 2022)

EthanMCuber said:


> gotta be fake lol


It kinda sounds like this.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 19, 2022)

My comp is coming up pretty soon and I'm worried that I'll get "comp nerves". Any tips?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> My comp is coming up pretty soon and I'm worried that I'll get "comp nerves". Any tips?


dude, chill out


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Nov 20, 2022)

Whenever it's your turn to solve, do your inspection, put the cube down, take a deep breath and let it all out, then start your solve. Releasing your breath all the way out calms your body and keeps your hands from shaking for a split second. It worked for me, hope this works for you.


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 20, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> and let it all out,


By this do you mean let out a demonic screech?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 20, 2022)

I listened to music *in between *my solves during 2x2 and Pyra Finals yesterday. Pyra didn't go too well, but 2x2 was good and it calmed me down a ton.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 20, 2022)

Thanks.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 21, 2022)

I'm actually starting to notice improvement in my pyraminx times, down from averaging around 11.5 with v-first to now almost sub-9.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 24, 2022)

PB Ao5:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-23
avg of 5: 13.647

Time List:
1. 12.126 U2 B U2 R2 B2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F U F' L' R' U' R' U B2 F 
2. (20.035) R' U' B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 U L2 D2 U' F' R' B D' F D' F R 
3. 15.405 U L' D2 R F2 L U2 B2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 U' R U L2 R' U' F 
4. 13.409 B' U' F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 L F2 R' B F' R' B' L 
5. (11.876) U2 L' U' F R2 B' U2 L2 D2 F U2 B' F2 R2 U' B' L B' F' D L

I know, so consistent, isn't it?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 24, 2022)

I probably shouldn't have this close to the comp but I learned the 3 g perms that I didn't know.


----------



## Running for cube (Nov 25, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> I probably shouldn't have this close to the comp but I learned the 3 g perms that I didn't know.


I just recommend listening to music and spamming them over and over to make it fun. That’s how I learnt full Oll.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 26, 2022)

Noice ty. COMP IS TOMORROW!!!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 27, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Noice ty. COMP IS TOMORROW!!!


Which one?


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 27, 2022)

Oakville Fall B 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 27, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> My comp is coming up pretty soon and I'm worried that I'll get "comp nerves". Any tips?


Your getting nerves about getting nerves


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 27, 2022)

Good luck at your comp.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 27, 2022)

Thanks. My hands were shaking and stuff but I still got some pretty good times. I kind of just blew it on pyra but 3x3 was nice.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 27, 2022)

https://live.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/1450/competitors/165241


----------



## AJT17 (Nov 27, 2022)

Good job


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 27, 2022)

Ty.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 27, 2022)

Great job!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 28, 2022)

You did good!!


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 1, 2022)

When I was doing my first solve of the comp I saw that it was really lucky but I didn't want to take any risks so I just did it the normal way. Now I looked at the WCA website and this was the scramble: D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R F2 L U2 R F' D2 L2 R2 D' F
For some reason I can't find the solution that I did at home with that, but it was an xcross with a pseudoslot and an easy last pair, then f' L' U' L U f into pll skip. In any case, it was a crazy lucky scramble and I wish I got that in second round, when I was less stressed out.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Dec 1, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> When I was doing my first solve of the comp I saw that it was really lucky but I didn't want to take any risks so I just did it the normal way. Now I looked at the WCA website and this was the scramble: D2 B2 D' R2 F2 U F2 R F2 L U2 R F' D2 L2 R2 D' F
> For some reason I can't find the solution that I did at home with that, but it was an xcross with a pseudoslot and an easy last pair, then f' L' U' L U f into pll skip. In any case, it was a crazy lucky scramble and I wish I got that in second round, when I was less stressed out.


I found a solution that I don't remember that made a 13 move xx-cross + two bad pairs + LL skip no AUF


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 1, 2022)

Noice.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 4, 2022)

5 mover:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-04
single: 1.013

Time List:
1. 1.013 R U2 F U' R2 U R' U F2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 5, 2022)

YES PB MO3!!!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-05
mean of 3: 12.268

Time List:
1. 12.187 R B R2 B' R2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D R' F' L' B' R2 D' F2
2. 14.086 L' U F U2 L2 F L2 B' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 R2 U L D L2 B2 R2 B'
3. 10.531 B' U L' F L2 F B2 L U L2 U2 D R2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 U2 L'

Edit nvm not pb mo3 but cstimer best.

Try the last scram it's a premade cross.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 5, 2022)

OK this is actually a PB Ao5

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-05
avg of 5: 13.007

Time List:
1. (14.709) F2 D' B2 D L2 D' U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 B U' L U' L' D' B' L2 R B' 
2. 14.361 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 U B' L2 F' D' B' R' U' L' 
3. (12.018) D R D2 U2 B' U2 L2 R2 B2 F U2 R2 D2 L' F' R D2 U' B' D' 
4. 12.121 R U L2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 B D2 B R2 D F' D R' B D2 R' 
5. 12.539 U' R2 U2 L2 D R2 D B2 U' R2 U L2 B L' F U2 F2 D' L F2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 11, 2022)

Oh my god I just found out that Ethan Erez is my 4th grade teacher's son.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 18, 2022)

YES!!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
avg of 12: 13.009

Time List:
1. 12.159 D2 L2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 D' R B L' F2 U2 F L' D2 U' R 
2. 12.419 L2 D U2 F L2 F' D2 B' U2 L2 F' D2 U2 L2 D L2 D' R D' F2 U' 
3. 13.891 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 F D' B2 F D B R' D F R 
4. (11.632) U' B2 F2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 U F2 B R2 F' L D' L2 R' D' U 
5. 12.721 R2 U F2 B' U R' D' B U' D2 B L2 B R2 F' R2 F' D2 
6. 13.458 F L B' L' U2 D2 L U B' L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 
7. 13.702 B R2 B2 L D2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 L' F' R2 U2 L' B' U' B D 
8. 13.949 U2 F L2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L2 U2 F2 D' B R' F' D' B' R B2 U2 
9. (15.460) R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 U2 L2 F' R D' F2 L2 R' F2 D' B' F' 
10. 13.513 B R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U R2 F2 L U' F R F' U2 L2 F2 
11. 12.333 R2 B L B2 R U L2 F L D2 R' D2 R' D2 L F2 U2 B2 L B2 
12. 11.941 R B D F2 D L2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2 D' B' U2 R' B' L' D' U2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 19, 2022)

Pb2 Mo3:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-19
mean of 3: 12.310

Time List:
1. 11.927 D' R' L' D2 F B2 U R' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' B' U 
2. 12.162 B2 D2 B R2 D2 F U2 F U2 F2 R2 F R' U' B F' U' F' L2 R U 
3. 12.840 L2 U2 B2 F R2 D2 R2 D2 F' R2 B D F2 U2 R D2 U' F R U2


----------



## Sage of S.I. (Dec 19, 2022)

Noob's Cubes said:


> Does anyone have any tips on learning algorithms more efficiently? I spent over half an hour learning Gb perm and then came back to my cube a bit later and completely forgot it.


When I was learning PLL I would wake up and learn algs shortly after awakening. This seemed to work very well because sometimes I'd only have to do the alg 4-5 times and then I would have it remembered. I was very slow of course but having a clear mind seemed to help which is usually just after waking up for me.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Dec 23, 2022)

PB Mo3

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-23
mean of 3: 12.120

Time List:
1. 12.768 B U2 F' U2 B U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R U2 B2 D' R2 F2 L' F' D' 
2. 11.689 R2 F D' R' B2 D F D' L F2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 
3. 11.904 D2 L B2 U2 F2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' R D' R' B2 U B R F D' F2


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 1, 2023)

PB2 Single
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-01
single: 9.655

Time List:
1. 9.655 B' D L F U2 D2 R' F2 U2 F D2 F D2 R2 B R2 U2 D2 F' D


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

I got the rs3 m 2020, 2021 and super and the GAN 13 and the only one that I've opened so far is the super and even before I set it up it's almost as good as my V3 before I set it up.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

OH MY GOD I LOOSENED THE SCREWS BY 2 ROTATIONS AND NOW IT'S INSANE!!!!!!!


----------



## gsingh (Jan 6, 2023)

Noob's Cubes said:


> OH MY GOD I LOOSENED THE SCREWS BY 2 ROTATIONS AND NOW IT'S INSANE!!!!!!!


ikr


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

I had no idea that I could do 17 tps on a moyu cube


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Jan 6, 2023)

I'm saving the 2021 and 13 M for sunday and I'll open the 2020 later today


----------

